# Is my car American Made???



## DILLIGAF Racing (Sep 23, 2002)

I went to buy brakes for my car, and initially bought brakes, but they were not for the SE-R. So I went back to replace them, and the guy asked me if it was American made or a Japan made. I guess there is a difference????? How do I find out???


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

usdm = american made.


----------



## DILLIGAF Racing (Sep 23, 2002)

but where do I look to find out? I have a 1992 SE-R.


----------



## Wagon Wagon (Sep 20, 2002)

If the first digit of the VIN is a J, it's made in Japan. Anything else and it's American made.


----------



## DILLIGAF Racing (Sep 23, 2002)

Cool, thanks!


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

All B13 SE-R's were made in the U.S. In fact, all B13's were, but they make them new down in Mexico, so that sort of changes that rule. For further VIN decoding please visit this website: http://www.courtesyparts.com/specs/vin.html


----------



## Wagon Wagon (Sep 20, 2002)

toolapcfan said:


> *All B13 SE-R's were made in the U.S. In fact, all B13's were, *


* 

How does that explain the J in the VIN of my B13, and the listing of it being delivered to the port of Norfolk, VA on the window sticker?

Most B13's were made in the US but a few were made in Japan.*


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

All 4 door B13's from 91-94 were made in Japan. Only the 2 doors were made in the USA. However nissan still makes the B13's brand new in Mexico...


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

sentrapower93 said:


> *All 4 door B13's from 91-94 were made in Japan. Only the 2 doors were made in the USA. However nissan still makes the B13's brand new in Mexico... *


That's not true either. I've owned two 4-door B13's. Both were manufactured in Tennessee.


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

Scott is right. B13 Sentras were manufactured in Smyrna, Tennessee. As far as I know they still make the sentras there.


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

Well who the hell knows, my moms 91 4 door was made in Japan, and every B13 4 door i've seen has a J on the VIN. Go figure, also i read back in the day in car & driver that all 4 doors were made in Japan and the 2 doors were made in the USA. That's the info i based my reply on...


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I've never seen a B13 with a J in front. Check autotrader some time, they always have vin's posted, it's how I sorted through them when looking for my SE-R. I apologize for misinforming. I was always under the impression that they were all made here. Maybe that was just the SE-R's.


----------



## Yosho (Aug 11, 2002)

toolapcfan said:


> *All B13 SE-R's were made in the U.S. In fact, all B13's were, but they make them new down in Mexico, so that sort of changes that rule. For further VIN decoding please visit this website: http://www.courtesyparts.com/specs/vin.html *



Mexican SE-R's (at least those actually sold in Mexico) don't have the same system of Vin numbers. My 1993 2000 GS-R (MDM SE-R) is different.


----------



## Geo (Apr 30, 2002)

All B13 and B14 *SE-Rs* were made in TN.

The US market GA powered B13s (not sure about B14) were produced in both Japan and TN.


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

The brakes you got were from where? Many people get them wrong, they may have given you 1.6 brakes. Are the pads smaller than what you have? 
Chris


----------



## DILLIGAF Racing (Sep 23, 2002)

I ended up getting the correct brakes. They initially sold me base model pads. When I took them back, they had 2 different part numbers, one American one Japanese. Bought the American ones, they work fine. I bought them at NAPA.


----------

